# Giant road tires



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why you'd choose the P-SLR1 over the P-SLR2 since they cost the same? Does the P-SLR1 roll better without the extra puncture protection?

P-SLR1


High performance front and rear specific tread rubber
Sticky 60/64/60 durometer front tread
Durable and fast 64/70/64 durometer rear tread
Centerline wear indicator molded into tread
Folding Kevlar® bead

P-SLR2


High performance front and rear specific tread rubber
Sticky 60/64/60 durometer front tread
Durable and fast 64/70/64 durometer rear tread
Lightweight DEFLECT 2 Kevlar™ puncture protection belt between the casing and tread
Centerline wear indicator molded into tread
Folding Kevlar™ bead
120 TPI nylon casing


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

My experience has been with the PSLR1 which came with my Propel i find it to be a decent tire supple and fast rolling with good grip on the corners. I only had 200 miles on it so cant comment on its durability. i replaced them with my regular Veloflex Corsas in 25. dont get me wrong. I wouldnt mind keeping them but I was dieing to see if the 25 would fit in my Propel. for the price though I believe there are a lot better tires out there than the Giants. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Two flats (rear) in 400 outdoor miles on my P-SL1 tires so I naturally ordered the P-SLR2 for the puncture protection.

Granted, they've also seen many hours on a turbo trainer so they're more wore down than normal (but still with the wear indicator saying good).

I agree as far as how they roll they're one of the best I've used, I also like the completely smooth no treads surface.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

1,110 miles on my P-SLR1 tires and no punctures. Was concerned with rear tire wear indicators gone around 600 miles, but still using the tire. That mileage includes 84,000' of vertical which causes faster wear than on the flats. I don't think the mileage is going to be anywhere close to the Gatorskins I was using on my previous bike. I do like how the Giant tires ride and they seem to roll nicely, but I'm not sure I can really tell the difference.


----------

